# Vintage Megan Fox - in High School



## -Chelsey- (May 5, 2009)

She was gorgeous even back then!

Proof she hasn't had any plastic surgery done for those who think she did. The only difference I see is she maybe had her teeth done.


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2009)

And technically high school wasn't that long away for her anyways lol. Very stunning even then.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2009)

I know, I hate her. lol.

Only not really.


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2009)

lol! Shaundra I completely agree!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 6, 2009)

I think she's a cutie!


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2009)

Very cute!!! Who is she again?? lol


----------



## esha (May 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## bluebear91504 (May 7, 2009)

it looks to me like she might have possibly gotten something done to her nose.

but thats just imho.

lol. she's still hott though.


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2009)

Stupid pretty people! Ugh!



She has the prettiest eyes.


----------



## purpleRain (May 11, 2009)

I think she has done some work to her nose but she did it very good! And indeed her teeth maybe...






She is the most beautiful woman today I think.


----------



## mwrh (May 11, 2009)

She looks so much more older than the other kids. Work or no work - she is stunning.


----------



## magneticheart (May 11, 2009)

What?! She doesn't even have an embarrassing school picture?!

Oh, now I'm annoyed lol


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2009)

I know right LOL? Here she is in an old school play










Dorothy made her want to be an actress.


----------

